# Problems with Archos 604 wifi player



## YuuuL (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi.
I have the 30 GB Archos 604 wifi video player.
I've had for a year or so now, and up until now had no problems with it.
When I start it now, it says: "recovery (code 2)- System is damaged. would you like to recover it?" and lets me choose one of 3 options- no, repair or format disk.
I tried all 3 of them, and all they do is reboot the player and go back to the same screen.

I went on the Archos website, which said I need to download a batch file, load it through the USB on the player, and then choose repair.
The problem is that when I connect the player to my PC it doesn't recognize the player.
I tried mailing their tech support, but in order to do that I need the product key- which I need a working player to get...

If anyone has any suggestions, you can reach me at [email protected]

Thanks in advance,
Eyal


----------

